# Danger Den 680 block, G-Vans FC9,



## kyismaster

price per fan or for both?


----------



## phillyd

Oh I missed this! Price was for both, but they sold.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I want to see maor pics!! interested in the fittings.


----------



## phillyd

Ill post some tonight but all the hardware has been used in the build log here: www.overclock.net/t/1215605 (except the M6 and the v6)


----------



## nleksan

That Alphacool res is mighty tempting...


----------



## phillyd

It's a nice res with a metal fill port cap and the Dwood shield makes it look great!


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Payment sent for reservoir.


----------



## nleksan

Dang, I got beaten to it :/


----------



## phillyd

Here's a good shot of the Fan controller. added a Hyper TX3 as well.


----------



## wrxxx

dibs on pump. pm me back


----------



## Joining

Any pics of dd blocks?


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

PM Sent about TX3


----------



## goodtobeking

Which backplate for the 6970 you have?? and are you willing to separate it from the block??


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Which backplate for the 6970 you have?? and are you willing to separate it from the block??


EK FC6970, and yes.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Is the 6970 block/backplate a reference or version 2? Thanks


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> Is the 6970 block/backplate a reference or version 2? Thanks


It's a reference


----------



## tylergbass

Could you post some pics of the Raystorm AMD Block?


----------



## phillyd




----------



## lowbudgethooker

Could you post some detailed pics of the monsoon fittings?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

You've got a PM


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

Check your skype or steam, I cannot PM anymore, due to the PM limit.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Payment sent for 6970 block


----------



## poxxxy

waterblocks include dangerden backplates also?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poxxxy*
> 
> waterblocks include dangerden backplates also?


yeah the GPU blocks come with backplates, but the AMD block uses the stock AMD backplate.


----------



## MCCSolutions

PM'd


----------



## NightmareGSX

Those 680 blocks work with the 4 gig models? And which blocks are they?


----------



## NostraD

Hey Philly,
Can you tell me if the Danger Den 680 block will fit this card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127671

I believe its a reference card.....just got it in...if your not sure - no problem








Thanks


----------



## cam51037

Is the fan controller the fan controller being discussed in this thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1195612/official-statement-regarding-g-vans-knock-off-controllers-products ?


----------



## Azefore

Wondering if 680 blocks are still for sale, if so what variant (pictures through PM if possible) and the price would be for each correct? Thanks in advance Phillyd


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Do you also accept Bitcoins as payment?


----------



## phillyd

No, bitcoins could crash at any time. move your bitcoins to USD in paypal. You can pay me that way.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

bitcoins aren't crashing anytime soon brotha  thanks anyways bud


----------



## phillyd

Yeah with the rapid collapse of the deepweb markets likely, they could crash very soon.

If the offer is good enough, I'll take it. What price for what items?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah with the rapid collapse of the deepweb markets likely, they could crash very soon.
> 
> If the offer is good enough, I'll take it. What price for what items?


I am interested in the G-vans FC9. You wanted $25 shipped for it which would be .2567 BTC at current exchange rates. How about I give you 0.4BTC for it. I think that is a more than good enough offer. What do you think?


----------



## phillyd

Why can't you transfer it to paypal and just pay me that way?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Because I only have .5btc and you need a certain amount of btc to be able to do a paypal transfer from btc-e.com

What I would do is transfer you the BTC and then once it is in your possession you can then proceed to ship. As you see by my trader rating I am an honest guy. Just don't have actual cash that I can spend at the moment.


----------



## phillyd

If you can't transfer it, then I can't transfer it. I am not interested.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Ok. There are a million other ways to get cash from it but I can see that this already wayyy too complicated. Thanks


----------



## phillyd

I mean if I can get cash from it, then you can get cash from it. I refuse to take bitcoins when tomorrow the market could crash and since you don't know how to transfer the cash I'm sure you don't know enough about the market to be that sure about it.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Trust me I know a lot about the market. I spend a lot of my free time trading and have made a little over a thousand dollars since I started mining. BTC isn't going to crash anytime soon. Trust me on that. I was just looking for an easy trade and its starting to become a little too complicated. Do some research on it. Maybe start mining some alt coins and harness the power of your computer to make yourself some cash. Its fun learning about the market and trading the alt coins to double or triple your money quickly. BTC is very strongly supported at the moment.


----------

